
No Yeast at the Store? No Problem. It’s Everywhere in Your Home - gmalay
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/07/climate/how-to-make-yeast.html
======
WaitWaitWha
sourdough starters are not the same thing as what people are used to with
instant, active dry, or even fresh yeast. Sourdough starter requires
reasonably good timing, while instant/active dry/fresh yeast do not.

Unless you are a professional bakery, keeping sourdough alive for 60 years, is
a waste of time. This is because the organism involved is constantly impacted
by the current environment, wild & indigenous yeasts, bacterias, each and
every time there is interaction with the environment. This interaction is not
only the air, but the flour, utensils, and people touching the starter.

There is a possibility that a specific strain of bacteria and fungus survived
for 60 or even longer, but it is unlikely for a home baker. That said, taking
sourdough starter, drying it, and keeping it in dry place could prolong the
particular combination.

